# Fergus Falls area



## ElKabong (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you know of anyone guiding goose hunts in Fergus Falls area?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

A better question might be: Who is not guiding for geese in Fergus Falls? You shouldn't have any probelm finding a guide in this area.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

R & B Watefowl. You can contact [email protected]. Your welcome Sam( Discount Please) :wink: . Good guys to hunt with & will definately put you on the Birds. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

DUCKWHISPERER said:


> R & B Watefowl. You can contact [email protected]. Your welcome Sam( Discount Please) :wink: . Good guys to hunt with & will definately put you on the Birds. Good Luck :beer:


Hunted with Sam in the past ?? Shame on U.. Sam the man might be a good guy and guide I don't know him but I'm sure he is part of the reason U can't find a field that isn't leased within 20 miles of FF.....


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Really? I bet your the reason i cant find Kent shells at Gander then huh? Give me a break!
On the other note, check out R&B good guys!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

> > > Hunted with Sam in the past ?? Shame on U.. Sam the man might be a good guy and guide I don't know him but I'm sure he is part of the reason U can't find a field that isn't leased within 20 miles of FF.....


Hmmm...I don't want to make assumptions about what kind of person you are...but I have lined up 3 different fields in FF from 3 different Farmers in the past 2 years. Just saying & not one of them cost me a dime. Some friendly conversation & a hand shake goes a long way :eyeroll: Hunting with R & B in December...Annual Blood Bath can't wait!


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

When are you looking to hunt? I have access to a few fields, within eye site of FF. I am not a guide, just someone looking for a good hunt. Let me know, maybe we can get together for a weekend of shooting geese?


----------



## Ryan Swiontek (Aug 13, 2009)

i grew up in fergus falls and yes getting a feild that has birds in it is tough, But if you can't get it chances are some one else will. It's not that all of the feilds are leased it just everyone that owns land has a cousin or a buddy that hunts it and they save it for them. The birds around that area are very optomistic, as they will land in just about any feild. So a good setup will kill geese in any area. The hardest days to hunt are the days when there is a hot feed going on and theres no one hunting that feild. A good guide is the one that has the most land to hunt.


----------



## sam thieme (Nov 24, 2009)

You can give mitch wheeler a call, he is a very knowledgable guy, who has some good land.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Mitch Wheeler and Kelly Muchow work together and are a great option. Both are very knowledgeable, and good guys. Mitch has taken over now, but Kelly taught him everything he knows.


----------

